# update after Doctor's visit



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Officially down 40# since last visit in January. 
Cholesterol is at 149  and is a good, if not great balance (more exercise she said..more exercise  )
BP 112/72. 
Pulse 60 and strong.
all other blood work and urinalysis perfectly normal

time to break out the happy dance!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That is AWESOME! Love it!
Congratulations! 
Cindyc.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

:clap: :happy: :clap:


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow! That is wonderful.

What is the one thing you think is making the most difference for you?

Or the ten things if you're up to it! lol.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

:banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats...that's wonderful news!


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

:thumb: Awesome! 

________________________

~Julie~ 

Keeping the weight off...while balancing a large family, a frugal lifestyle, and a hobby farm.

http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ann, that's terrific!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Great job, Ann. I am dancing with you.
Pam


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ann, I'm so happy for you! That is simply wonderful news!

:dance: :sing: :dance:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanted to share

So I go to the doc again 2 weeks later for a pap (GOD I hate those things) and the new nurse insists on weighing me. She puts it in the computer. (+7lbs)

Dr comes in and is very unhappy with my weight gain. I wasn't upset at all.  So we discussed the reasons:
1)I usually go in early morning, and try not to eat or drink a lot before hand...THIS appointment was 3:30pm, I'd just eaten a huge bowl of soup, and drank over a quart of iced tea..so there's 3 lbs
2)I'd had so much salt the night before that I was a BALLOON
3)I was wearing jeans, shirt, light winter jacket (it was raining and cold) and my HIKING BOOTS for heaven's sake. 

I had NOT expected to be weighed. I took off the boots and jacket...that dropped me 5 lbs right there.  Consistency in weighing..it's all about the consistency!


----------

